# Will the ATI 5850 fit in my case?



## Sp4zumz

My case is the Thermaltake Soprano.

The dimensions of it are located on the page at the bottom.

http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/midtower/soprano/vb1000bws.asp

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WeatherMan

I couldn't see on that page the dimensions of your case back to the drive bay, only the overal case size.

Could you measure it for us?

The 5850 is 24cm / 9.5" inch long. If you have more room than that you're good.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

The 5850 is not 11" long! The 5870 is. The 5850 is 9.5" long.


----------



## WeatherMan

Source?

I couldn't find one, I only found others comments on another forum claiming the dimensions.

Ah yes I've seen the correction on the forum now. Sorry my mistake.

You'll need more than 9.5" / 24cm between the back of your case and your drive bay to place the card  Thanks for correcting me Ethan!


----------



## linkin

The 5850 is 9.5" long. the same as the 4850 and 3870.


----------



## Jamin43

Here's a source for you- with a Pic of the 5850 and 5870 side by side



> The very first thing you will notice is that the ATI Radeon HD *5850 is thankfully shorter than the Radeon HD 5870*. It is still double-slot, but it shouldn’t cause case clearance issues as it just came to the edge of our full size ATX motherboard. *Length measures in at 9.5 inches right to the red "vents" sticking out.* Length on the Radeon HD 5870 came to 10.75", so it is a big improvement in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2009/09/30/amds_ati_radeon_hd_5850_video_card_review


----------

